# allergies



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

How do I know if my dog has become allergic to her food ? All of a sudden she won't eat it. She will eat other food, just not hers. She is really chewing on her paws too. At first we thought it was something outside causing her to chew on her paws, but now wondering if it could be a food allergy. What food should I try next ? thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what food is she on. Delta has been chewing her frount paws but their has been alot of guys out spraying weed killer on the grass round the streets, so iv been hearing a lot of other dogs doing this resently. 

some dogs just become fussy and decide human food tasts nicer than theirs. 

i think if she had a propper aleggy it would be showing on more than just her paws.


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

right now she is on pro plan weight control shredded chicken. She is not big, but she does have problems with her anal gland and we had read that sometimes the weight control formulas were better. I have to take her to the vet about every 3 weeks to have her anal glands done. She seems fine other then not wanting to eat her food. We do not normally give her people food, but I just wanted to see if she would eat anything else. Should I try switching her food ? thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how long has she been on the new food, and has she ever been interested in it. 

anal glands are easy and cheeper to do yourself, just do it when she is in the bath that way a quick shampoo and the smell and mess is gone.


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

she has been on the food for about a year without any problems. when she finished her food she would flip her bowl around until we either gave her more or picked it up ! she has been biting and licking at her paws for a while though. she does scratch - but she chews at her paws more. not sure if we need to take her to the vet or if we just need to try another food ?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

before you spend more money at the vets try giving her an antihistamine. it could be Dew to the grass or something. 

if you want to try another food, some people on hear are raving about Origen, as it is a natural diet, but for me raw meat and bones or BARF diet is good for allergy's. 

the most common thing dogs become allergic to are grain or chicken. but give the piriton a go. be carfull about switching dogs food about too much, as they lean that if they stop eating it you will get them something new (Gypsy was bad for this, she would eat for a couple of days then stop and id end up getting her something new which she would eat then stop after a couple of days) 

*Dogs are master manipulators and train us quicker than we train them*


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks so much for the help ! We are getting another puppy in about a month, would like to have this one straight before we bring another puppy on!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

edit the food is Origen


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks again !


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> anal glands are easy and cheeper to do yourself, just do it when she is in the bath that way a quick shampoo and the smell and mess is gone.


OK at the risk of putting people off their dinner or Jaffa Cakes could you explain how to do this...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> OK at the risk of putting people off their dinner or Jaffa Cakes could you explain how to do this...




this is a good clear video, although what comes out is very think, its normaly a thin cloudly liquid, but can have a very strong pungent smell, which is why i recomend doing it in the bath as its easily washed away. but you can use some kitchen role insted of the gloves. 
http://youtu.be/bJStqOPCFdA


ok and for those not wanting to watch the vidio, a little description : take you thumb and index finger place them on eiter side of the anus, (because im right handed this would be mu right hand) hold the tail up with your other hand, push in and up at the sam time as squeezing you fingers together. you should feel the two lumps on either side if they are needing done. 

if in doubt ask a vet or groomer to talk you thugh it or show you then have a dog yourself


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not really sqeamish but for some reason chose not to watch ... but thanks for your info as per Kendal and Mandy ... thanks for asking :twothumbs::twothumbs:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> Not really sqeamish but for some reason chose not to watch ... but thanks for your info as per Kendal and Mandy ... thanks for asking :twothumbs::twothumbs:


edited my post to add description for people who dont want to watch it.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I watched the video and now I am going to be sick! Do all dogs need this and how do you know, I never did it to my cat! Heave, heave


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its stangerd practice at the kennels i work at when we bath a dog we clear their clands, like i said most arent like that 

this video is more like what you will get. 

http://youtu.be/yg1yey2vN3M


some dogs never need it, but if a dog is dragging its bum across the flore or constently liking itself then its normaly needing the anal gland cleared rather than having worms


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

caradunne said:


> I watched the video and now I am going to be sick! Do all dogs need this and how do you know, I never did it to my cat! Heave, heave


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Oh Cara thats why I did nt bother x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> I watched the video and now I am going to be sick! Do all dogs need this and how do you know, I never did it to my cat! Heave, heave


Hopped onto this thread to check out the video while waiting for Jaffa Gate but don't think I will now...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ah your all wimps. lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

COME ON! I checked it out!!! lol aparently poop doesn't ick me out...just raw meat, little dead things lady brings....and bugs....but poop goo I can handle!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> COME ON! I checked it out!!! lol aparently poop doesn't ick me out...just raw meat, little dead things lady brings....and bugs....but poop goo I can handle!


No, I thought you were more squeamish than me! Poop that comes out on it's own is one thing, but that .................. Xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

caradunne said:


> No, I thought you were more squeamish than me! Poop that comes out on it's own is one thing, but that .................. Xx


LOL!!!! I know I am so squeemish....now it;s not to say that I would actually be able to do that!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Found this very useful Kendal, thanks. I think its time for me to try emptying Millie's anal gland. I can feel two tiny pea like bumps, does this mean they are full. She has started licking and chewing her back area again


----------

